# Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...



## pyro (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren ein Gartenhaus aufgebaut auf ein Streifenfundament mit Balkenkonstruktion. Der Fußboden des Gartenhauses besteht aus 19mm Massivholzbrettern.

Da ich damals einen ansehnlichen Teppichboden vom Wohnzimmer über hatte dachte ich das er sich im Gartenhaus gut machen würde. Es ist ein fester Teppichboden mit so einem grauen Schaum zur Dämpfung darunter.

Leider habe ich hiermit jetzt ein Problem und bräuchte Ratschläge. 

Auf dem Teppichboden stehen verschiedene Dinge wie Grillkohle, Kartons, Schränke... ich stelle immer wieder fest das die unterseite der Kartons feucht ist, muffelt. Letztens ein Karton der jetzt seit 3 Jahren im Gartenhaus am Boden stand und mit Metallklammern zusammengemacht ist war feucht und die Klammern rosteten schon. Die Papiertüte der Grillkohle ist am Boden klamm usw.

Irgendwie habe ich also ein Feuchtigkeitsproblem, Schwitzwasser... irgendsowas.

Kann mir jemand sagen warum das so ist und was die Lösung hierfür wäre? Soll ich den Teppichboden herausreissen?


Das Gartenhaus wird übrigends gut gelüftet, der Teppichboden an den freien Stellen ist absolut trocken.


----------



## Shubunkin7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Teppich im Gartenhaus,liegt jetzt 4 Jahre. Habe aber keinen Teppich mit Gummiboden genommen, sonder einen Messeteppich. Der ist ohne Gummi.Nur die reine Stoffbahn. Ich denke dein Gartenhaus ist nicht gut genug belüftet, also zu dicht. Es besteht keine Luftzirkulation, und nicht nur im sondern
auch unter deinem Gartenhaus. Steht das gartenhaus lange Zeit im Schatten oder in der Sonne? Ist dein Dach dicht?

MfG Peter


----------



## Nori (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Ich würde ihn rausreissen und wenn es ne günstige Lösung sein soll einfach gegen Kunstrasenteppich ersetzen, da kommt dann auch noch Luft an deine Bodenbretter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Wasserdampfwanderung ist das Problem, und in Folge auch zu wenig Lüftung. Mit Lüften und unterlüften der Kartons könnte man das Problem reduzieren.
Wenn der Teppich ziemlich dicht ist (Gummirücken) und zum Erdreich keine Dampfsperre eingebaut ist, dann dürfte es darunter noch schlechter aussehen. 
Wann es zu Feuchtebildung kommt kannst Du mit dem U Wert Rechner selber errechnen. Da kannst Du auch verschiedene Bauteile einfügen und sehen, wie sich das Problem verändert. In erster Linie ist das Tool zur Dämmung gedacht, sagt Dir aber auch , wo es zu Feuchtebildung kommt. 

Hast Du in altbauten im Keller auch oft das Problem, immer dann wenn keine Dampfsperre eingebaut wurde. 
Ich stell im Keller alles in Regale, nix auf den Boden, und nix dichtes auf den Boden legen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt mal ein Foto, so sieht das ganze aus:

 

30cm verdichteter Kies
Streifenfundament
Balkenunterbau
Holzboden

Überall wo Holz das Fundament berührt ist ein Stück Bitumenpappe untergelegt. Ansonsten kein Plastik, Dampfsperre, sonstiges.

Der Luftraum unter dem Holzfußboden ist dicht. Ich habe hier extra alles zu gemacht nicht das sich irgendwelche Tiere unter dem Gartenhaus einnisten.

Das Gartenhaus steht vormittags in der prallen Sonne, mittags bietet ein Wacholderbaum etwas Schatten und erst gegen 16 Uhr bekommt das Gartenhaus dann Schatten.

Das Dach ist 100% dicht.


Wuzzel, diese ganzen Diagramme und Angaben kann ich nicht richtig interpretieren. Da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. 

Kann ich das Problem beseitigen indem ich den Teppichboden rausreisse oder muss ich mehr machen??


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Wie Nori auch schon sagte, ist Kunstrasenteppich eine gute Lösung. Mittlerweile gibt es ihn in allen
Farben, selbst in blau und rot usw. 
Ich würde ihn aber *mit* Noppen nehmen, dann hast Du noch ein bißchen mehr 
Unterlüftung.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*



pyro schrieb:


> Der Luftraum unter dem Holzfußboden ist dicht.



Tja Jürgen - Eigentor. 
Damit hast Du dich um die Lüftung gebracht. 
Wir haben auch so eine Hütte. Da wohnt zwar mal jemand drunter (warum auch nicht), aber das der Fußboden ist knochentrocken.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Der Rechner ist eigentlich ganz einfach, man gibt seine Bauteile ein und das zu erwartende Klima und unter Feuchtigkeit sieht man ob mit Schimmelbildung zu rechnen ist oder eben nicht. Und man sieht an den Diagrammen, wie die Feuchtigkeit in den Bauteilen verteilt ist. Da kann man verschiedene Szenarien durchspielen. Leider ist Teppich nicht dabei, aber wenn der Teppich mehr oder weniger dampfdicht ist, könnt man statt dessen z.B. ne OSB Platte einsetzen, oder wenn man die Diffusionswerte des Teppichs kennt (wer kennt das schon ?) könnte man den auch als eigenen Baustoff hinzufügen.

Der Wasserdampf wandert einmal mit dem Energiegefälle von warm nach kalt, also in beheizten Räumen in der Regel von Innen nach aussen, aber auch mit dem Dampfdruck von Feucht nach trocken. Geh beim Erdreich davon aus, das das nahezu 100% Feuchtigkeit besitzt. Im Rauminnern kannst Du Temperatur Luftfeuchtigkeit mit einem geeichten Hygrometer messen. __ Eichen geht ganz einfach: In feuchte Küchentücher wickeln, dann muss es nach ner Weile 100 % anzeigen. Selbst die billigen Teile haben meist ne Stellschraube, wo man das dann einstellen kann.  

Das Erdreich kühlt im Winter nicht so schnell aus, wie die Aussenluft. Wenn das Haus unbeheizt ist, was die Regel sein dürfte würde ich: 
1. Im Haus Für eine kleine Zwangslüftung sorgen. Aus den meisten Gartenhäusern kann einfach die feuchte Raumluft nicht ablüften. Regelmässig lüften ! 
2. Alle Konstruktionen so Wasserdampfoffen machen, wie möglich 
3. ganz unten zum Erdreich eine Dampfbremse oder Sperre einbringen, damit Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich auch im Erdreich bleibt. Da bewirkt überlappend ausgerollte Dachpappe schon ne Menge und kostet so gut wie nix.
4. Alles was darin gelagert wird möglichst luftig hinstellen. Also nix dampfdichtes direkt auf den Boden
5. Haus unterlüften, damit Feuchtigkeit aus dem Boden zur Seite ablüften kann, das vor allem bei fehlender Dampfsperre. 
6. Gegen Untermieter unterm Haus kann man ggf. Drahtgitter vor die Lüftung machen. 

Das Problem erleb ich immer wieder, wenn Kunden auf eine an sich diffusionsoffene Konstruktion, die auch funktioniert einen nicht diffusionsoffenen Belag legen, oder entsprechende Gegenstände darauf stellen. 
Ein Gartenhaus ist eben nicht wie ein beheiztes, isoliertes Wohnhaus zu betrachten. 

Und wie die Wasserdampfwanderung funktioniert und welche Mengen Feuchtigkeit sich da in kürzester Zeit niederschlagen hat jeder der ein kaltes Bier aus dem Kühlschrank nimmt schon erlebt. 
Die eigentlich ja trockene Flasche ist aussen in kürzester Zeit nass. Wasserdampf aus der warmen Raumluft wandert nach kalter Bierflasche und schlägt sich am difussionsdichten Glas nieder.  

Ich hoff das mit dem Bier ist verständlicher als die Diagramme  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Interessantes Thema, da wir bisher nur einen "windigen und offenen" Hüttenverschlag hatten.
Der wird gerade zurück gebaut und im Juni kommt da eine Holzhütte hin.

Ich habe dann eine uralte Betonplatte von ca. 5-6cm drunter, auf die ich die Trägerbalken mit einfachen Gehwegplatten + Teichfolie oder Mauerband (gegen aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit) legen lassen will.

Lüftungs- bzw. offene Seiten wollte ich dann (wie oben schon jemand erwähnt hat) mit Irgend einem Gitter abdecken, damit weniger dreck drunter kommt und nicht unbedingt Untermieter einziehen.

Meine Eltern haben schon über einen Bodenbelag in der Hütte nachgedacht, weil man ja ruck zuck den Dreck aus dem Garten mal rein trägt und es dann eher schmuddelig aussieht, wenn man das blanke Holz lässt.

Wobei mir Tebbichboden nicht wirklich zusagen würde....

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Thread entwickelt....:smoki

Nachtrag:Hi Jürgen, ich war mal so frech mich dran zu hängen... im Endeffekt läuft es ja auf's gleiche Thema raus.... "Wie kann ich einen (pflegbaren) Bodenbelag in einer Holzhütte verwenden, ohne das es muffig oder gar schimmlig wird"


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Das Erdreich kühlt im Winter nicht so schnell aus, wie die Aussenluft. Wenn das Haus unbeheizt ist, was die Regel sein dürfte würde ich:
> 1. Im Haus Für eine kleine Zwangslüftung sorgen. Aus den meisten Gartenhäusern kann einfach die feuchte Raumluft nicht ablüften. Regelmässig lüften !
> 2. Alle Konstruktionen so Wasserdampfoffen machen, wie möglich
> 3. ganz unten zum Erdreich eine Dampfbremse oder Sperre einbringen, damit Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich auch im Erdreich bleibt. Da bewirkt überlappend ausgerollte Dachpappe schon ne Menge und kostet so gut wie nix.
> ...



Das Haus ist unbeheizt.

1. Reicht es hier einen Ausschnitt in die Wand zu schneiden und ein Lüftungsgitter z.B. 15x15cm einzusetzen oder müsste es eine Belüftung mit Ventilator sein? Wäre auch ein gekipptes Fenster eine Lösung?

2 und 3. Das ist nicht mehr wirklich möglich, das Haus steht ja schon und ist komplett eingerichtet. Der Holzfußboden auf die Unterbaubalken genagelt/geschraubt. Da komm ich nicht mehr drunter...

4. Das lässt sich einrichten.

5. Werde ich mir anhand der Baufotos und am konkreten Objekt einmal ansehen ob das möglich ist und wenn ja wie. Schwer wird es auf jeden Fall da das Haus rings herum auf dem Fundament steht. Das Fundament ist dann auch noch mit Steinen usw. kaschiert damit man den Beton nicht sieht.

6. Das geht... aber erst mal muss ich schauen wie ich ein Luftloch hinbekomme.


Hätte ich das damals gewusst hätte ich eine Dampfsperre vom Parkettboden unter das Haus gelegt. Aber sowas stand nirgends.

Ich hoffe aber auch das es besser wird wenn ich den Teppichboden mit dem Gummi entferne. Dort sammelt sich das Wasser eben extrem.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Hi, 

Klar Fenster auf Kipp, oder regelmäßig stoßlüften reicht !
Der dichte Teppich wird das Hauptproblem seiin, wenn der weg ist dürfte das schon viel besser sein.

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft ich beim Verkauf darauf hinweise und wieviel Kunden dann trotzdem nicht mal 20 euro fuer ne dachpappe unten drunter ausgeben. 
Na egal, um so schneller wird nen neues Haus fällig


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Niemand hat mir gesagt das hier eine Dachpappe oder Folie drunter muss... Hätte ich das gewusst hätt ich ja lieber 3 Lagen drunter gelegt.

Ich hoffe das es besser wird wenn ich den Teppichboden entferne. Da warte ich jetzt einen schönen Tag ohne Regen ab, räume aus und mach den Teppichboden raus.


----------



## Shubunkin7 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Also Dachpappenstreifen ist aber schon immer üblig gewesen. Holz darf und soll nicht direkt das Erdreich oder den Stein berühren. Bei einer Holzterrasse die ich jetzt gebaut habe, liegen Gummigranulatpads drunter. Mehr nicht, und das reicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Hallo Zusammen !
Da es auch in die Richtung  , "Teichwasser , Feuchtigkeit , Dampf, Diffusion und "Holz" geht hängich mal ne Frage ran !
Kann man für einen Steg über dem Teich auch WPC- Terrassendielen nehmen ? Sollte die Konstruktion irgend welche Eigenschaften (leichtes Gefälle damit Tauwasser "abläuft") aufweisen ? 
Oder lieber doch Holz ? Was anderes wie Bankirai ? __ Douglasie ist mir zu hell !


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Andre, das kommt auf das Produkt und die individuelle Montageanleitung an. 
Ein Gefälle von mindestens 2 % kann aber weder bei Holz noch bei WPC schaden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Das entwickelt sich glaub ich zu nem ganz irrwitzigen aber wichtigen Thread 


Hier noch eine Frage meiner Eltern bzgl. Fußbodenbelag in der Hütte.

Meine Mutter spielt mit dem Gedanken Kork zu nehmen... ich denke sie meint da die (meist inzwischen) versiegelten Korkfliesen.

Ist das dann schon wieder zu versiegelt?

Was für ein pflegeleichter Bodenbelag (meine Mutter steht da eher auf 'mal schnell durchwischen und fertig) wäre denn noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Andeas, ob das funktioniert dürfte eher von der restlichen Konstruktion und vom Heiz und Lüftungsverhalten und dem damit zu erwartenden Raumklima abhängen. Es gibt ja durchaus diffusionsoffene Lacke, die Trägerplatte (meist aus MDF) ist auch diffuionsoffen. 
Wie schon erwähnt kann man Dämmwert und zu erwartende Schimmelbildung wunderbar errechnen lassen mit dem oben genannten u-wert Rechner. Einfach Konstruktion eingeben, zu erwartendes Raumklima eingeben und man sieht ob und wo es zu Feuchtigkeitsproblemen kommt. 
Materialien, die da nicht vorhanden sind kann man problemlos selber einpflegen (Daten dafür liefert Frau Google oder der Hersteller) und das ganze noch kostenlos !  

Viele Grüße 
WUzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Danke Wuzzel.

Beheizen wollten wir Die hütte eigentlich nicht, aber Fenster zum Kippen gibt es natürlich.

Bis die Hütte steht dauert es ja noch ein wenig.

Da kann ich ja dann nochmal den U-Wertrechner anwerfen und mal schauen, was der 'Hüttenbauer' für eine Meinung hat.


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*



Shubunkin7 schrieb:


> Also Dachpappenstreifen ist aber schon immer üblig gewesen. Holz darf und soll nicht direkt das Erdreich oder den Stein berühren. Bei einer Holzterrasse die ich jetzt gebaut habe, liegen Gummigranulatpads drunter. Mehr nicht, und das reicht.



Dachpappenstreifen habe ich ja überall untergelegt wo Holz auf Stein kommt. Punktuell sozusagen... aber nicht flächig. Laut Wuzzel hätte ich es über die gesamte Fläche von 4x4m machen müssen.


Wuzzel, wenn ich den Teppichboden rausreisse, hast Du einen Tip mit was ich dann die Fußbodenbretter einlassen könnte um die etwas robuster, schmutzresistenter zu machen oder wäre jede Behandlung der Massivholzbretter wieder kontraproduktiv für den Dampftransport?


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teppichboden im Gartenhaus - Problem... Feuchtigkeit...*

Nuja, Teppich ist nicht unbedingt ein Bodenbelag mit dem Hersteller von Gartenhäusern rechnen, deswegen geben Sie da auch nix zu in der Montageanleitung an. 
Ein Gartenhaus ist ja ein Gartenhaus und kein Wohnhaus.

Ich würds einfach Ölen, zum Beispiel mit Woca Holzbodenöl. 
Hab ich mit meinem Parkett in der Wohnung auch gemacht, wenn das Öl erst mal richtig ausgehärtet ist, ist das ein sehr pflegeleichter Boden, der dann beim reinigen mit der Woca Bodenseife gewischt wird. 
Sicher gibts auch andere Ölhersteller, aber Woca ist mit eines der bekanntesten Systeme (ehemals TripTrap) .

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

